# Whiskey soaked wood chips?



## billrigsby (Sep 11, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of or tried soaking their wood chips in whiskey as opposed to water?
A co-worker mentioned this to me, he has never done it but heard it somewhere.


----------



## placebo (Sep 11, 2008)

You can buy the Jack Daniels Oak Barrel chips, (pre-soaked for your convenince) or if your like me just don't soak them at all. It really only prolongs the production of smoke.


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ive heard of it, it may give a good flavor if you leave some of the whiskey in them when u put the chip on the fire.  I have used Jack Daniels oak wood chips (supposed to be made from old barrels) and couldnt really tell a difference from plain oak chips.  Report back on the subject if you try it.  Good luck
brian


----------



## richtee (Sep 11, 2008)

Notify your homeowner's insurance. And the neighbors- watch out for flying ribs!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 11, 2008)

what Plac said..........


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hilarious!!


----------



## tn_bbq (Sep 11, 2008)

Sounds like a waste of some good corn liquor.

I don't bother soaking my wood chips, but that's just me.


----------



## zdave (Sep 11, 2008)

I would recommend drinking the whiskey for maximum effect.  If you insist on cooking with it I would use it in the mop or a sauce.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 12, 2008)

Save the whiskey for yourself. Do not soak. IMO.


----------



## tender loins (Sep 12, 2008)

Try Root Beer instead! It worked great for me!


----------



## packplantpath (Sep 12, 2008)

Whiskey is for soaking the liver if you ask me, but I'm sure it has been done.  If you try it, let us know, we can still learn.


----------



## dennisdocb (Sep 12, 2008)

When I read this I got a pain in my side like my liver was punching me.. saying what a waste..lol..drink the booze and don't soak..makes the wood smolder instead of burning clean you want TBS..small hot fire..IMHO


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 12, 2008)

I rekon thats the best thing to do with Jack Daniels whiskey anyway. Save the Beam and Turkey for medicinal purposes. Do not waste on wood chips.


----------

